# going to break in my new a-maze-n smoker for my first cold smoked cheese...



## jeff 1 (May 20, 2011)

I just got it today and a bunch of cheese to try it out on.  I am going to fire it up in the morning.  This is my first time to ever smoke cheese and I am kind of wondering what wood and how long.   I have hickory, cherry, apple, and maple dust.  I am real fond of hickory and apple mixed  on meat and I like to add cherry every now and then to my bacon or pork or beef.  I have never used maple.   I keep going back and forth on what wood I am going to use or if I should use two woods together,  should I use the entire thing filled up and shold I light one end or both ends?    It is going in a brinkman vertical smoker


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 20, 2011)

I go with the more subtle woods for cheese. Cherry or apple. Should be good no matter which you choose. Just be patient and let it age for two weeks!  Enjoy!


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 20, 2011)

They all are good. Either separate or mixed. One not better then the other just different.

If you don't like one i can send you my mail address. Lol


----------



## tjohnson (May 21, 2011)

I use Apple for most everything.  I just happen to have a ton on-hand, but it's usually my go to wood.

Hickory is a little strong for me on cheese

Good Luck!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

All good advice. I might also add don't smoke it too long, a couple of hours, maybe 3 at the most. I usually light both ends & let it smoke for 1 1/2 to 2 hours.


----------



## jeff 1 (May 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> All good advice. I might also add don't smoke it too long, a couple of hours, maybe 3 at the most. I usually light both ends & let it smoke for 1 1/2 to 2 hours.


so you say its better to have light both ends and hav double the smoke for half the time?  as opposed to lighting one end and haveing double the time?


----------



## venture (May 21, 2011)

We like a mix of maple and cherry for cheese.  As stated earlier, it is a matter of taste and a little experimentation will settle that one for you.  As to the amount of smoke and the length of time, that will vary depending on your individual set up.  And again, your taste for lighter versus heavier smoke flavor comes into play.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (May 21, 2011)

Lighting 1 or both ends is somewhat based on the size of your smoker.

Also, humidity and temp can affect the burn rate.

Harder cheeses seem to take smoke differently than soft cheese.

I personally like about 2 hours of smoke on my cheese, but it's all personal preference.

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (May 21, 2011)

The last batch of cheese I smoked with Cherry was Awesome...


----------



## jjwdiver (May 29, 2011)

Fired mine up today and went with apple for cheddar and will go about 2 hours in the Webber Kettle


----------

